
A story about Jessica - zbentley
https://swiftonsecurity.tumblr.com/post/98675308034/a-story-about-jessica
======
creep
Hm, I kind of enjoyed this. It makes a good point, but at the same time,
what's the point of the point? There's nothing much anyone can do, except for
maybe education in schools, starting in elementary. But on that note, kids
aren't even taught about the adult world in school. I think all we can do is
just continue making our for-dummies bullet points.

~~~
parliament32
Would this have played out the same way if she wasn't running Windows? What if
she was using a Chromebook or an Android tablet? For all the tasks she needs
her laptop for, would one of these not have been sufficient? Perhaps we
shouldn't be equipping users like Jessica with full-fledged workstations. This
will be unpopular, but: maybe there is something to walled gardens after all.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Would this have played out the same way if she wasn't running Windows? What
> if she was using a Chromebook or an Android tablet?

Yes. Well, at least, a fictional narrative with a similar outcome could
plausibly be constructed, because "She can't afford a new X so she's using one
she got from her mom's ex-boyfriend" is one of the many points at which a low-
level exploit could have been introduced (the point where the actual exploit
occurs in the story isn't the only one where it could have occurred), and
exploits that could have been introduced there with physical access certainly
abound for Android, and I would imagine for ChromeOS machines as well.

